# Belkin password problems (no, it's not that i've forgotten it)



## whitterquick (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, Chris here. Long time Belkin user, first time complainer. 

To cut a long story short, for no apparent reason my brother's laptop, although connected to the router, stopped recieving the internetz. He had full strength signal, neither of us had changed any settings to either the laptop or the router. 

I really had no idea where to even start, so i took a random stab in the dark and updated the firmware (from 1.0.17 to 1.0.23). This has seemingly fixed the issue (of course before i updated the firmware i restarted both the laptop and the router, checked the settings to see if anything had changed etc etc)

Now, a couple of weeks ago i found that my password for the router had suddenly stopped working. I don't access it often, but i have a good and easy to remember (for me) passwording system. When i went to update the firmware it asked for my password, so i had to hard reset the router. 

The default password for Belkin is no password. So once i had reset the router i was able to log in with no password, update the firmware etc. But i want a password on the router. So i go to the system setting, which has the customary 'current', 'new' and 'retype' password boxes. I left the first blank (obviously) and typed the same password into the other two. When i hit 'apply' however, it says 'invalid old password entered'. 

This, of course, is absurd, as i just used the blank password to login to the damn thing. I have logged out and back in twice more just to make sure, but to no avail. It still insists i am entering a wrong password. Any suggestions? 

Also of note: Both the internet light on the router itself and the internet status message in the router settings show that it's not connected to the internet, where as quite clearly i am. 

The model is: N+ Wireless Modem Router (F5D8635-4A)

If you are able to shed any light on this for me i promise to send you a fun link.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

We still cannot help with passwords, for any reason, read the Site Rules., sorry.

Welcome to TSG forums.



.


----------



## whitterquick (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, it's not exactly help with passwords. It's a question about the password software. Does that still count?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This particular problem is fine to discuss here; but thanks for being cautious, *Mumbodog*.

Just for fun, for the old password try the one you used before the reset to factory default settings.

My only other suggestion is to try another reset to factory default settings. You should do that as a matter of habit after a firmware update and I'm not sure if you did.

If a reset to factory defaults doesn't clear all the issues I think you will soon be exercising Belkin's lifetime warranty.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what browser are you using to connect to the router

I have seen this behaviour with IE8 but it works perfectly in Firefox 

try just putting cursor into old password box, skipping past it doesn't read a null but having inserted cursor & then moving out again does ( don't ask me why but is does)


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

The joy that is Belkin....

See

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16833314022 Scroll down the webpage for one users experience same as yours?

Can you try re-applying original firmware or a different one if more versions are available.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Admit different Belkin router...Same Issue!


----------



## whitterquick (Jan 19, 2010)

Firstly: Yes i tried with my old password, but unfortunately it gave me the same message. I also tried 'admin', 'blank', 'password' and 'sihdsdsl' (<-- just for fun/venting).

Secondly: Ah brilliant, yeah it seems someone else on that belkin review page had the same problem. So thanks for the link! They fixed it by updating the firmware, the very thing which seemed to cause my problem in the first place. So i guess i'll take the advice of rolling back the firmware, see if that helps at all. It's a little late now so i'll give it a spin tomorrow and see how it goes, will of course keep you updated. 

Many thanks for your helpful advice! Goodnight!

Edit: Oh and yeah i'm using Firefox, and i tried putting the cursor in the textbox. I even typed something and deleted it...


----------

